# Athanasius of Alexandria on the heathen scoffing at the cross of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2022)

... For this is what the Gentiles traduce and scoff at, and laugh loudly at us, insisting on the one fact of the Cross of Christ; and it is just here that one must pity their want of sense, because when they traduce the Cross of Christ they do not see that its power has filled all the world, and that by it the effects of the knowledge of God are made manifest to all.

For they would not have scoffed at such a fact, had they, too, been men who genuinely gave heed to His divine Nature. On the contrary, they in their turn would have recognised this man as Saviour of the world, and that the Cross has been not a disaster, but a healing of Creation. ...

For more, see Athanasius of Alexandria on the heathen scoffing at the cross of Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

